# shrimp just arrived .. some comments please ?



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

They finally arrived, so was up late doing the painfully slow dripping in...

I would really appreciate some comments and thoughts on the shrimp and their quality and if they are what they are supposed to be, no need to be polite ? .... 

Sure I realise the poor shrimp are probably looking their worst having been freighted for 3+ days so will surely colour up when happy and settled in their new tanks .

Here are some awful phone pics in poor light of a few of the shrimp...

First up are supposedly CBS SSS as paid for, however they were three or four short on the order of 20 so they suggested filling in the numbers with SS, but I asked them to please rather send PRL males, no point down grading. I'm hoping this is what they have done.. but would be keen on some feedback as to what S grade smaller size shrimp they have actually sent, they look as they they could be PBL, although I appreciate smaller size shrimp have a more intense colour . One PBL  is missing in the pic at the very bottom. Some of the other shrimp have quite a bit of black markings down the back so question if these are SSS but rather SS ? Sadly one nice SSS did not make the journey and gave up the prospect of a life in Africa as we opened the bag ..




Supposedly all CRS SSS,  are they ?




These are Bloody Mary, paid 'bloody' top $ for them !  I might well be wrong but they seem a mixed bunch of cherries at the moment, with some blue and grey ones included in the 20..Ok I realise they will colour up, but not sure what to make of them at this point....? I was trying to work out if they had a shorter rostrum as I gather all Bloody Mary do ?


----------



## mr. luke (26 Sep 2014)

All the bloody marys I have encountered have a normal rosterum. There was a lot of hype about it being shortened but the trait has not been fixed as far as I know. They go a very nice deep red colour though 
I cant comment on the grading of the shrimp as I see it as a gimmick to make more money from them. You have a good chance of an sss grade shrimp giving birth to lower grades aswell. My favorite of your bunch is the cbs at the lower left of the picture with black and white bands


----------



## kirk (26 Sep 2014)

I'm lost when it comes to grading them I never bother, but if you paid for a certain grade that's what you want isn't it.   I like the cbs with the black wooly
hat and the waist coat on.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

thanks, yes I agree Luke, I think that shrimp is one of three PBL that made up the shortfall of SSS, there is another similar one just on the edge of the pic at the bottom..
I'm still very much a shrimp newbie getting to grips with the man made 'gimmickry', so keen to hear from the experts  

if I have at least one male and female I will separate the 3 PBLs or is it four.. ?


----------



## kirk (26 Sep 2014)

[SIZE=16px said:
			
		

> so keen to hear from the experts


 Well I'll clear off then


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Sep 2014)

kirk said:


> I' but if you paid for a certain grade that's what you want isn't it.   I like the cbs with the black wooly
> hat and the waist coat on.



yes if the grade I paid for is correct 

yes like that top hat and tails as well !


----------



## kirk (26 Sep 2014)

Does anyone know who this [size =16px  is?  I seem to have problems with quotes sorry.   Looking forward to a tank shot of your shrimp when they are settled in


----------

